# Is whole raw frozen herring safe?



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

I had the opportunity to buy a LOT of herring yesterday straight off the boat for not a lot of money, so I went wild and bought 60 lbs for $30...my freezer is full and I can't eat all of it...or at least it'll take me a while.  Is it safe to give my boy a herring a day?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes. Head, bones, and all.


----------



## Schaferhunde (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure is! Just make sure you freeze for at least 2 weeks before giving it to your dog.

The puppy in your avatar is adorable! How hold s/he?


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Schaferhunde said:


> Sure is! Just make sure you freeze for at least 2 weeks before giving it to your dog.
> 
> The puppy in your avatar is adorable! How hold s/he?


Not so much a puppy anymore. He's a year old now and 80 lbs.


----------

